# CorelTrace anwendungen



## ava99 (8. August 2007)

Hallo Community !

nach dem ich meinen PC alles neustalliert habe. Geht eine Funktion aus Corel Draw nichtmehr. Wenn ein bild vektorisieren möchte und dazu dann aus Draw heraus Trace lade das Bild dann vektorisiere um es in Draw zu verwenden. muß ich einen Umweg gehen. Ich muß es in Trace abspeichern und in Corel importieren. Vor der Neuinstallation ging dies einfacher, Trace beendet und es wurde automatisch in Corel Draw geladen.

Waran liegt es das imom nicht mehr geht.

Bin für Hilfe dankbar !

Grüße ava99


----------



## Roman-studios (15. September 2007)

Vielleicht speicherst du das in Trace als anderes Format und nicht als CDR


----------

